# wood scribe help - L STRUBLE & CO



## theknottywoodsman (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a scribe with this company's logo "L STRUBLE & CO" on it and have not been able to find any information on the company or tools. The scribe is made of wood with two metal scribes....one being adjustable with a brass thumbscrew. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

